# Smoked Yellowtail Spread



## tmw611 (May 25, 2012)

I smoked some California Yellowtail last week and ended up making a portion into a spread for appetizer. Here is how I did it.

2 cups smoked fish (flaked)

4 Tbsp Mayonaise

6 Tbsp Sour Cream

1 Jalepeno seeded and diced fine

Greens of 1 scallion finely chopped

4 Dashes Worchestershire Sauce

6 Dashes Franks Hotsauce

pinch of Onion powder

pinch of Garlic powder

Salt and Pepper to taste

Lemon Juice to brighten up flavor

Place all ingredients in a nonreactive bowl and combine. I made mine for spead so I mixed well. Spread on favorite cracker (Ritz) or crustini. So easy to make and office ladies loved it.


----------



## baja traveler (Jun 7, 2012)

mmmm - I have to try this on a breakfast bagel, should be awesome!


----------



## tjdcorona (Jul 3, 2016)

A friend just went fishing and brought back some yellowtail - itll go on the smoker TODAY.

thanks for the inspiration


----------



## tjdcorona (Jul 5, 2016)

hERES THE Yellowtail!! It was AWESOME!













YELLOW TAIL.JPG



__ tjdcorona
__ Jul 5, 2016


----------



## tjdcorona (Jul 31, 2016)

hERES THE Yellowtail!! It was AWESOME!













YELLOW TAIL.JPG



__ tjdcorona
__ Jul 5, 2016


----------

